
Intel Announces High Failure Rate of Server-Grade Atom CPUs - robbiet480
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-cpu-failure-atom-processor,33538.html
======
robbiet480
C-series Atom processors have a clock-signal generator failure after 18 months
of runtime. Many Cisco products are affected [1] as well as other vendors. I
personally have a SuperMicro C2758 board which will need to be replaced.

Intel errata now available here [2], search for AVR54.

[1]:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/03/cisco_clock_compone...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/03/cisco_clock_component_may_fail/)
[2]:
[http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/...](http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-
updates/atom-c2000-family-spec-update.pdf)

